# Tocadiscos de 54.000 Euros y 100 kilos de peso



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

Para que escuches super super bien tus Long Plays 

http://www.walkeraudio.com/Proscenium.html

http://www.walkeraudio.com/proscenium_turntable.htm

http://www.gizmodo.es/2011/07/31/el-tocadiscos-mas-caro-que-tu-coche-y-mas-pesado-que-tu.html

Saludos !


----------



## Tavo (Ene 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para que escuches super super bien tus Long Plays
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Con ese dinero me compro una casa.  Sin palabras. No se puede creer las estupideces que crea el hombre.

Es una opinión totalmente personal y no obligo a nadie a estar de acuerdo. 

Saludos.
PS: Las manitos para abajo no son para vos 2M! Son para el aparato publicado.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 23, 2012)

Y eso que ondas... Que hace?

No le veo la forma... parece algún tipo de estación giratoria.

Por favor, ya es 2012. El DVD se está quedando en el olvido...

Mi opinión.

Saludos!

@todos

http://www.walkeraudio.com/Silent-Source-Cables.html






Y yo con mi cable Payasin de $1USD con clavija china sin ground.

Edit!

Madre Miaaaaaa No acaba!!! No puedo creer tanto milagro de la ciencia en una sola pagina!!! asdasdasdasd

http://www.walkeraudio.com/Talisman-Magnetic-Optimizer.html

http://www.walkeraudio.com/PDFs/Talisman-Instructions.pdf

Edit!2

No, no no... Los cometarios... hazme el favor!!! Nonononono

http://www.gizmodo.es/2011/07/31/el-tocadiscos-mas-caro-que-tu-coche-y-mas-pesado-que-tu.html

Hoy no voy a dormir!!! por que vi este temaaaa, noonononnnon


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> No se puede creer las estupideces que crea el hombre.


 
La estupidez es *absolutamente necesaria para el marketing* y los negocios 

Para desmagnetizar tus CD o DVD  

http://www.walkeraudio.com/Talisman-Magnetic-Optimizer.html

http://www.walkeraudio.com/PDFs/Talisman-Instructions.pdf


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 23, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La estupidez es *absolutamente necesaria para el marketing* y los negocios
> 
> Para desmagnetizar tus CD o DVD
> 
> ...



 Que diría Ezavalla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2012)

El modelo nuevo . . . que viene con mejoras evidentes  . . . cuesta 

*$89,955.00 *

*All prices in U.S. Dollars *

http://www.walkeraudio.com/Walker-Reference.html


Dejen en paz a Eza , no lo amarguen por no poder tener una


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 23, 2012)

me gustan los tornamesas (solo me gustan) pero esto es una parafernalia estupida, ¡hay limites señores, hay limites!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 23, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Y eso que ondas... Que hace?
> 
> No le veo la forma... *parece algún tipo de estación giratoria.*


   --> 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Por favor, ya es 2012. El DVD se está quedando en el olvido...




No se puede creer... veo que no soy el único que aún no perdió toda la cordura... 

Te juro que citaría a los tipos que diseñaron y armaron eso, les pondría precintos en las manos (si, esos de plástico, con crique) y delante de ellos, agarraría el equipo, lo pondría sobre un taco de cortar leña y le entro a dar hachazos como que hay, hasta romper la hoja del hacha... 

Es lamentable, tener que sacrificar un hacha de U$S 50 para demostrar mi calentura...  

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 23, 2012)

Con lo que cuesta esa cosa me alcanza para comprar una buena casa y un auto decente


----------



## Tavo (Ene 23, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Con lo que cuesta esa cosa me alcanza para comprar una buena casa y un auto decente


*¿No querés que te regale uno para tu cumpleaños?* Ándale, ándale, que este año estoy de buenas... 

Pero lamentablemente no te lo voy a poder comprar, porque el cheque más chico que tengo es de U$S 250.000.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 23, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> *¿No querés que te regale uno para tu cumpleaños?* Ándale, ándale, que este año estoy de buenas...
> 
> Pero lamentablemente no te lo voy a poder comprar, porque el cheque más chico que tengo es de U$S 250.000.-


Bueno, pero puedes completar si me lo obsequias en combo con este amplificador 

Nada mas y nada menos que un Pivetta Opera One:






http://bestcreativedesigns.com/blog/pivetta-opera-one-ink-a-deal-with-the-most-expensive-power-amp


----------



## palomo (Ene 24, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Bueno, pero puedes completar si me lo obsequias en combo con este amplificador
> 
> Nada mas y nada menos que un Pivetta Opera One:


 
De seguro este amigo tiene algo de la enfermedad de Maravillasaudio, solo espero que este si tenga los capacitores conectados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2012)

¿ Querés capacitores ?

http://www.walkeraudio.com/Reference-High-Definition-Links.html

¿ Cual de los dos modelos ?

http://www.walkeraudio.com/PDFs/MarkIII-Instructions.pdf

http://www.walkeraudio.com/PDFs/Reference-HDL-Instructions.pdf


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 24, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Querés capacitores ?
> 
> http://www.walkeraudio.com/Reference-High-Definition-Links.html
> 
> ...


----------



## palomo (Ene 27, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Querés capacitores ?


 
 Esa, esa estubo buena 2M, a lo que refiero es si vos te acuerdas en el video que nuestro aprendiz de ilucionismo (maravillasaudio) no tenia unos capacitores conectados, estaban de adorno y la verdad no me fije en lo que la ficha tecnica dice del "Opera" al ver las fots me vino a la mente ese video, por eso mi comentario.

Saludos


----------



## djwash (Ene 28, 2012)

*Malditos politicos porque atacan la RED y no hacen nada con estos estafadores!!!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2012)

palomo dijo:


> Esa, esa estubo buena 2M, a lo que refiero es si vos te acuerdas en el video que nuestro aprendiz de ilucionismo (maravillasaudio) no tenia unos capacitores conectados, estaban de adorno y la verdad no me fije en lo que la ficha tecnica dice del "Opera" al ver las fots me vino a la mente ese video, por eso mi comentario.
> 
> Saludos


 
Me acuerdo hasta de un cable de alimentación ridículamente delgado ,9


¿ Que se habrá hecho de la vida de ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me acuerdo hasta de un cable de alimentación ridículamente delgado ,9
> 
> 
> ¿ Que se habrá hecho de la vida de ?


Seguro fue raptado por los agentes del área 51, un ampli de tales caracteristicas que funcione sin los capacitores conectados y cables delgados solo debio ser diseñado / fabricado por alienigenas...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ene 29, 2012)

_Atención policía intergaláctica:.... un disidente del humor...._ ¬¬'





}


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Seguro fue raptado por los agentes del área 51, un ampli de tales caracteristicas que funcione sin los capacitores conectados y cables delgados solo debio ser diseñado / fabricado por alienigenas...


 

No no no , era un clase D autooscilando directamente desde la línea rectificada y luego un filtro sintonizado en 50 hz clavados . . .  que poca imaginación la suya


----------



## palomo (Ene 29, 2012)

Y como el dijo una vez......  Transistores del tamaño de la mano...... y todo se lo mandaban gratis.

Que dias aquellos donde no paraba de reir.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 29, 2012)

Ups, en este tema Sí hubieron aliens...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 30, 2012)

jajajaja, en realción a lo del tocadiscos digo:

1) es demasiado caro y al fin es un tocadiscos
2) parece demasiado tecnológico con agregados de un piston hidráulico (o algo asi que se ve) cuando hace mil años se fabricaron y funcionaron muy bien por mucho menos peso y dinero.

Es decir un gran desperdicio...gran desperdicio


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 30, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no no , era un clase D autooscilando  directamente desde la línea rectificada y luego un filtro sintonizado en  50 hz clavados . . .  que poca imaginación la suya


Olvidaste mensionar que el ampli estaba conectado a la Presa de las tres gargantas que era la unica que podía sumininstrar tanta energia... 


palomo dijo:


> Y como el dijo una vez......  Transistores del tamaño de la mano...... y todo se lo mandaban gratis.


Lo que pasa es que era el hijo perdido del dueño de Internacional Rectifier y tenia acciones en IXIS


----------

